# Buck kid sick, grinding teeth



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

I just got back from a month long vacation in the US. DH bought a little buck kid while I was gone....  I just got here two days ago and was aghast at how skinny he is. All skin and bones. I gave him a shot of anti inflamitory and couldn't find hardly any muscle to give it to him!! I'm a little exasperated as I probably would not have bought him, or would have given him more when he got here.....

Temp-101.7
Breathing- Sounds very normal
Age- around 8-10 weeks? Hard to tell, he's sooo tiny and didn't get enough milk I think. 
Breed- scrub goat?? Who knows. 
Probably weighs around 15-20 pounds
Wormed about 7 days ago
ETA- No diarrhea, has been pooping pellets all day, but not in the last few hours.


Symptoms- yesterday I noticed that he was walking a little weird. Not really stiff, actually kinda wobbly. In the afternoon I went out and stood him up (he had layed down) to give him some water when I was filling the troughs. He was weak and only wanted to stand his back legs up. This morning he was calling and calling, he had crawled into a small hidey space for the laying chickens. DH got him out and set him in front of a bale of alfalfa. He didn't want to stand but layed down eating contentedly. I took him water a little while later and he drank some. This afternoon I went to check on him and he was kinda frothy at the mouth and grinding his teeth. 
I gave him a shot of anti-inflammatory for the pain...about .25ml. Also 1 oz. baking soda water in case it's acidosis. He is still grinding teeth and then kinda acts like he is chewing his cud but there isn't anything in there. Then grinds his teeth again. He won't stand up. I have him inside in a bin to sleep so I can check on him. What could this be?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm not sure what it is, but he's obviously in pain.

How much milk are you giving him? 

Which anti-inflammatory are you giving him? How much?

What did you use to worm him?

Is he vaccinated for CDT?


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Try putting baking soda in his mouth, about a teaspoon, 2-3 times a day. Hard to say if he is simply weak or has floppy kid, but if it is floppy kid, this will probably help.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know what to tell you to do but I hope someone jumps in here quick to help you.

I do have a question though, you said he gets in where the laying chickens are, can he get into there feed too?

Also what has your dh been feeding him? Any milk since he came to your place?


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

He hasn't had milk since he got here to our place two weeks ago. He has no access to the chicken feed or any other grain. He's been eating fresh grass and some alfalfa hay. Wormed with ivermectin with added vitamins.
I gave him "vetazona." Mexican anti-inflammatory with "Dexametazona?" in it. lol. Hard translating medicines sometimes. 
He is not vaccinated for anything. 
And yes, the poor baby is definantly in pain.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Yikes, it doesn't seem like he was old enough to be weaned off milk. I don't wean mine until they are close to 4 months old. Poor little thing. I'm hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

If he were mine I'd give some fortified b's and di methox for COCCIDIOSIS, 5 day treatment I think. Cocci doesn't necessarily mean diarrhea. Also probios. When mine need support I make a concoction of pro bios, yogurt may be good instead if you can't get some pro stuff, also mix with the yogurt 1/2 tsp. calcium, 1/3 tsp. magnesium, 1/4 tab zinc, 1/2 tsp. Ester C vitamin c. And also a copper tablet. Any tablets are crushed of course. Mix some instant pudding enough to make consistancy to drench. Give half of this morning and night till he's out of the woods. He needs Bo-se. It's super good for the immune system. If he's dehydrated I'd be drenching electrolyte water also. Also ivermectin doesn't work well in the South so may not work in your area. Cydectin would be the wormer to make sure you're actually killing worms. In his condition he needs lots of support.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Would it hurt to give him some milk and yogurt or probios?


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

We had some goat kids grinding their teeth and just looked aweful. Does he have any swelling under his jaw? Ours had bottle jaw. We gave vitamin B injections, red cell orally and ivermectin orally (per our vet's recomendation). It's hard to pull them out of once they get to a certain point. We had about a 50/50 success rate with treating them. Hopefully you will find some answers and the poor baby will get better.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Poor little guy, how's he doing today? Sure hope he starts to bounce back for you.

Do you have any anti toxin you could give him along with his CD & T shots. I don't know how much they will help with what's going on but it surely will not hurt him.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Would it be beneficial to get him back on milk?


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

I am not sure if it is okay to put them back on milk? I never had one weaned like this!! I know they can survive without it, but for growth and everything? They don't sell bose around here. I tried to get something like it special ordered but the guy who was gonna get it went out of business!! Argh.....he's the same this AM. Not wanting to eat, grinding teeth...but alive. So I am off to go see about some red cell. I am going to give him another dose of dewormer as well this morning and some active yogurt and electrolytes. Keep the help coming!


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Qwest horse wormer is the same as Cydectin 1cc per 100 lbs. So it doesn't take very much for small kids or goats and is given 3 times 10 days apart. Actually ivermectin crosses the blood brain barrier and can be bad for kids under 5 mos. plus does not kill some worms from Southern States. I am only relating this info from doing research of what professional goat keepers do. Any vet who recommends ivermectin for kids is not informed. Ivermectin PLUS is good for adult goats who need worming for specific worms in the South and gets liverflukes.
In my opinion goatkeeping can be a challenge and takes a lot of research and having emergency items on hand and doing cocci and worm prevention on kids using the right wormer for the area. Any kid who has been with adults has Coccidiosis and needs treatment or prevention whether they have diarrhea or not. Cocci stunts kids big time.
I would see about getting selenium capsules from a health food store if there is one. About 3 capsules mixed in the drench. Also vitamin E capsule mixed in. 
I know it's difficult to get all the stuff together but I can atest to the fact that all of the support can make a huge difference.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I am wondering due to his age could it be the fresh grass? If he never had it before coming to you it could be causing him great tummy upset. I know meds are hard for you to get so i would try taking him off the grass and just give him hay for a bit to see if that would help. Maybe the grass is too rich for his sensitive tummy.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

How's the little guy doing now?


----------

